# Don’t ever say the Lord don’t take care of My Family



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

My Lord is good 

My daughter is a Phlebotomist at Angleton Danbury Hospital. On the way to work this morning, she just turned onto Hwy 523 off of 2004. This is an open long stretch here. She was going along and had a sudden urge to throw up. She pulled over and opened her door. As she was turning to the outside a car passed and within seconds a car coming from the other direct went across the road and hit the other car head-on. As soon as the crash occurred my daughter's stomach quit hurting (she never threw up). She ran to the wreck and assisted some other people till the ambulance came. The man in the car that passed her was taken by ambulance the other man that drove across the line was ok walking around. When my girl got to work she was explaining to her boss why she was late when she was called to the ER on a code Blue (the way she explains it she has to be available to draw on the person when they get them back). She gets there and it's the gentleman in the wreck. Long story short he never came out of it. No doubt her guardian angle was sitting next to her. Never doubt that our Lord God is there 



Lord:

I praise your name and all you do for me and my family. Thank you for protecting my daughter today. Lord please help the family of the gentleman that lost his life. It's not up to me to question why this man should die and my daughter be spared but please Lord help this family cope with their loss. Lord help the other man involved in the wreck, he will have a lot to deal with so give him the courage to cope. 

In your heavenly name I pray

Amen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting. I and my family have been spared many things; like car accidents. I believe in Angels. I feel things happen for a reason, I may not understand now but in time I will.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Things happen for reasons. God has a plan for us, I know this in my heart.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

In just a split second the Lord can change our path or our plan. This is a Mighty testimony that you shared. THANK YOU AND PRAISE THE LORD. We pray for protection for our five kids everyday. GOD ID GOOD. ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

That's another reason that we should praise God for ALL our circumstances, not just the ones we think are good circumstances. God wants us to acknowledge that ALL our circumstances are good because God is working them out for our good.

Your daughter probably thought the urge to throw up was a bad circumstance. But that urge prevented her from being in an auto accident and saved her life. She got to see the result immediately.

We don't always see the immediate results, but we can trust that God is doing good things in our lives.

Many years ago, Backlasher worked at a chemical company on the Houston Ship Channel as a lab technician. A new company was opening soon, and they were looking for a manager for their lab. That would have been a perfect job for Mr. B, so he applied.

He didn't get that job. He was disappointed and felt just a little bit like God had let him down.

Six months later, he called me from work and said "Praise the Lord that I didn't get that new job! That new company closed down, and all the workers were laid off!"

If he had gotten that new manager job, he would have been out of work in 6 months.

I replied, "Wouldn't it have been awesome if we could have said 'Praise the Lord' about it six months ago?!' "

We can SAFELY TRUST in the goodness of our Heavenly Father. We can be grateful for ALL of our circumstances, whether they seem good at the time or not.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That is a serious, faith building testimony right there. That was no accident or coincidence. It was the creator of the universe intervening in your daughters life. How awesome is that? To know his eye is on her all the time. I bet she feels loved today, and important.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Your daughter is truly Blessed! thank you so much for sharing your wonderful story!


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome testimony. Glad your family is safe. Prayers sent for the gentleman's family


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That is an awsome story indeed!


----------

